

A virtual pet that helps you raise your TDD practice. - kyleburton
http://www.happyprog.com/tdgotchi/

======
docgnome
Be nice if this was a plugin for Jenkins

~~~
Pawka
And for VIM :-) But its difficult to imagine TDGotchi on this editor. Any
ideas?

~~~
aerique
Perhaps you can adapt this little fella to do your bidding:
<http://vigor.sourceforge.net/screenshots/>

------
ilcavero
According to the page, from green to red does not subtract any point but
running twice the tests with errors subtract 5 points? Kind of arbitrary rules
that have nothing to do with TDD if you ask me.

~~~
technomancy
Adding an intentionally-failing test a part of the regular flow. TDD 101.

~~~
nod
Yes, but how core is "don't ever write more than one test at a time"?

------
fishtoaster
If we assume that this would legitimately motivate a developer to change their
behavior, it seems like it would just incentivize them to run tests less
frequently.

------
tetsuo13

      If you test run fails twice, TDGotchi is upset.
    

I believe that should be "If _your_ test run fails twice, TDGotchi is upset."

------
AndrewMoffat
Programming has jumped the shark.

~~~
epochwolf
I think HN has seen enough snarky comments for a while. I would request
everyone try and abstain from content-free comments.

~~~
knieveltech
I think HN has seen enough comments telling everyone else how to behave.

Edit: Apparently folks like being told what to do. _shrug_ Carry on then.

~~~
andywood
I think that's a misrepresentation. HN has enjoyed a long run as a forum with
a professional vibe. Its owner, and the core constituency, do not intend to
let it become the next Slashdot/Fark/Digg/Reddit. You can find more background
here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403696>

